# Recording Conflicts



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe I am missing something here....
I have been a tivo user for years... I currently have 2 Tivo HD's, I have also had a series 2 and a direcTivo HD.
All of this time, there as been ONE thing that constantly confuses me...

When I schedule something durring a time slot when 2 other shows are already scheduled it tells me that there is a conflict with another show, and asks me if I would like to cancel the previously scheduled recording....

Why doesnt it show BOTH and ask me which one I would like to cancel?

For instance, My wife just called me to tell me that she was going to schedule Terminator 3 because I wanted to see it... BUT it wanted to cancel american idol (and we cant have that)..... What about the other show? It doesnt tell me what the other show is, or give me an option to cancel that one...

Why does it suggest canceling american idol, and not the other show (not even sure what it is)
I told her the easiest thing would be to just schedule it in the bedroom and this way we could transfer it to the living room (via MRV) and wouldnt have to cancel any recordings...


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

This is a good suggestion - simple, but effective.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

I agree that having a three-way choice as to what scheduled recording should be canceled would be a nice addition.

I _assume_ the show it offers to cancel is the lower priority but have never checked if that is in fact the case.

When I receive a conflict message and TiVo offers to cancel the "wrong" recording (or I'm not sure), I have it cancel the new recording, go to the ToDo list and see what's scheduled, cancel the proper one (hit "Clear"), and then re-request the new show.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually, it does show both shows. It says what show will not record, and what show it conflicts with indented below that.

As to the show it decides to cancel... well that is based on a couple of things:

If both shows are a season pass or wish list recordings, it will ask to cancel the one that is lower priority in your season pass manager.

If one of the shows is a single recording, and the other from a season pass, it will ask to cancel the season pass show.

If both shows are a single recording, I am not sure which one it will ask you to cancel but am guessing it will be the one that was scheduled last.

At least I think that is the logic. Not sure I agree with it. It "should" give you the choice of which conflict you would like to cancel.

Actually it SHOULD check to see if the tuners on your other TiVos are busy, and if not, offer to schedule the show to record on one of those... but it doesn't (but why it has always been this way is a topic for another discussion).


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

i agree this should be easily implemented when scheduling from the guide, otherwise it takes about 3 minutes and 20 clicks to cancel the other one instead.

the new tivo beta search does allow you pick which one to cancel, so maybe they will implement it system wide within the next 5 years.


----------



## negibson1 (Jul 12, 2006)

When selecting a new title to record and a conflict occurs, it gives a partial name of the current conflict. Example: "Passport to Europe with Sam". *Why not show the entire title* such as "Passport to Europe with Samantha Brown -'Normandy, France'"? Without the added information, you have to get completely out of the title search. Then you look it up in the To-Do List using the partial name along with the date and time. Only then can you determine what the true title is and whether you want to remove it to record the new title. If you were searching for a category of movies, you have to do this each time a conflict occurs if you can not guess at the conflict title based on the partial title. I am guessing that this would be an easy software change for Tivo. This annoying for one conflict, but it is particularly aggravating when you want to do several titles that may have conflicts.

Again, why not show the entire title when a conflict occurs as you are attempting to set up a new recording?


----------

